# [SOLVED] MicroSD Card Not Working Anymore.



## omega8bit (Dec 31, 2007)

Well here's the deal. I own a 1GB MicroSD TransFlash Card for my phone, an LG enV. I don't have a port to directly transfer files to my card, so what I do is I take the microSD card and put it in an adapter and plug that into my camera. I transfer my files from the camera and once I'm done, I take it out and put the card into my phone.

For about 6 months it's been working fine.


Today I decided to put a .PNG file into the card so I can set it as my wallpaper on my phone. I dragged the .PNG file in the MY_PIX folder, and unplugged the camera. I then put the card into my phone like I've always done.


My phone started acting very strangely. I could still access my MP3 files that were in my TransFlash card, but a few things happened while the card was in my phone:

- 2 second delays when you press END to get to the main menu.
- I can't access two of my .JPG files on the card, along with the .PNG file I added today.
- I took a picture with my camera feature on my phone and attempted to save it, but it kept saying ERROR.


So I took out the card and played with the phone a bit. Everything turned out fine. The delays stopped, it was perfectly fine.


I put the TransFlash card back into my camera and attempted to take out that .PNG file that I added.

The computer made a "ding" that said that it detected the device, and attempted to Autoplay it.

The Autoplay froze. I tried to open My Computer, but that froze too.



I unplugged my camera and took out the card, and then everything worked fine again. My Computer opened with no freezing.




So I've pinpointed my problem: and that's my microSD TransFlash Card. Have I screwed it up permanently? Was it that darn .PNG file?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: MicroSD Card Not Working Anymore.*

what phone? see if the phone has the ability to format your card. If it does, give that a try.


----------



## omega8bit (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: MicroSD Card Not Working Anymore.*

Oh okay, I never knew that my phone had Format Memory Card function!

Thank you very much! Everything works perfectly fine now.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: MicroSD Card Not Working Anymore.*



omega8bit said:


> Oh okay, I never knew that my phone had Format Memory Card function!
> 
> Thank you very much! Everything works perfectly fine now.


glad it worked and thanks for letting us know. :wave:


----------

